
20 Funny Commands of Linux or Linux is Fun in Terminal - xtraclass
http://www.tecmint.com/20-funny-commands-of-linux-or-linux-is-fun-in-terminal/
======
manish_gill
Another one that I like:

`echo
"main(i){for(i=0;;i++)putchar(((i*(i>>8|i>>9)&46&i>>8))^(i&i>>13|i>>6));}" |
gcc -x c - && ./a.out | aplay`

